# Ads like this scare me...



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok, when I see ads like this, I cringe....

http://phoenix.ebayclassifieds.com/dogs-puppies/phoenix/akc-belgum-malanoise-for-sale/?ad=9165316

Please, please, please, tell me they are going to screen the home this dog goes to!!! And that the person who buys him knows what they are doing!!!! ](*,)](*,)


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh come on, the guy can't even spell the name of the breed, "Belgium Malanoise", age "young" AND he's selling a dog on Ebay, what makes you think this dog has had any protection training whatsoever - because the ad says so??? 
You can't fix stupid - nuff said?


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

I guess what scares me isn't so much that someone inexperienced is going to get a trained dog they don't know what to do with, but that someone inexperienced is going to get a f*kd up dog that this guy "trained" himself, and someone will get hurt. One of the pictures the dog has his hair up, so I wonder if it's a situation of 'tease the dog until he bites, then call him trained'. #-o


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Megan Berry said:


> Ok, when I see ads like this, I cringe....
> 
> http://phoenix.ebayclassifieds.com/dogs-puppies/phoenix/akc-belgum-malanoise-for-sale/?ad=9165316
> 
> Please, please, please, tell me they are going to screen the home this dog goes to!!! And that the person who buys him knows what they are doing!!!! ](*,)](*,)


Hi Megan

Flag the damn ad, that's what I did. If enough WDF members flag the ad, it will be taken down. Complaining on the WDF wouldn't accomplish anything


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh, I flagged it for sure! But if I post it here, others can too.;-)

Plus, if I were to send the link to any of my family, "OMG, how horrible", they would be clueless. The only thing they would see a problem with is, "Wow, $1500 for a DOG????" :-o 

Some people just don't understand.:sad:


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

that reminds me of the person I called the other day with puppies for sale. I asked him what the lines were on both sides and he couldn't remember the fathers and only knew the grandparents of the mother. what a responsible breeder.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice photo of the hackles up. It'll probably try to eat anyone that approaches it. Can see some dumbass accepting that as "bite trained". And we wonder why there are BSLs????](*,)


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Here's a question for you. There are five thousand WDF members.
How many went to the bother of taking the 30 seconds it took to 
flag this ad?????? :-(


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Not me, I could give a ****. I'm a busy man.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Not me, I could give a ****. I'm a busy man.


You don't give a ****, but you're not too busy to reply to this thread? LOL
I have this compulsion to flag any ad that misspells the name of the breed they're trying to sell.


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

Or any ad with a designer breed ending in '-poo' or '-oodle'. 

I *hate* designer dogs. Go to the f*kn pound! Same dogs there for a whole lot less!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I am with Jeff, I got enough of my own busimness to take care of without poking around in everyone elses. Yes, my business, like Jeff, may just include reading this thread. Used to call people that were always minding other peoples business, "busybodies" amonst a few other things. Hopefully one day, you will have some minding your business for you.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Megan Berry said:


> Or any ad with a designer breed ending in '-poo' or '-oodle'.
> 
> I *hate* designer dogs. Go to the f*kn pound! Same dogs there for a whole lot less!


 I think that's funny. Every dog we have was, at one time, a "designer breed". 

DFrost


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I am with Jeff, I got enough of my own busimness to take care of without poking around in everyone elses. Yes, my business, like Jeff, may just include reading this thread. Used to call people that were always minding other peoples business, "busybodies" amonst a few other things. Hopefully one day, you will have some minding your business for you.


Don,

I hope you and Jeff are happy together.
It's funny, you two are so busy you don't have time to bother with what other people do, but you both seem concerned that I recommend flagging an ebay ad selling a Malinoise. If you two are so concerned with busybodies? How about sticking your noses out of MY business?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

It's a bitch when other people mind your business for you isn't it Thomas. You don't like it either but y'all think nothing of minding everyone elses for them. I think it is a fault with th internet. My post really had nothing to do with your post....just the original post. But, you obviously get the point.


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

David Frost said:


> I think that's funny. Every dog we have was, at one time, a "designer breed".
> 
> DFrost


I have to say, I disagree.  

Malinois and Shepherds and the like were bred and 'designed' for a _purpose_, be it hearding, protection - whatever. There was some legitimate reasoning, thought process, and work that went into making the dogs we have now.

The designer dogs now are little more than fads and fashion accessories, created by crossing two already estabolished breeds for a quick buck.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I understand your disagreement. You disagreeing however doesn't make it any less of a fact. Who are we to judge whether the purpose of the breeding measures is less "useful" than the GSD or the Mal. I'm not saying it's right, I'm only saying that every breed we have today is a result of selective breeding. Designer breeding is just saying window treatments instead of curtains. 

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I have this compulsion to flag any ad that misspells the name of the breed they're trying to sell.


I did. But I would have preferred more options for "reason." Also a comment space.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

> I have this compulsion to flag any ad that misspells the name of the breed they're trying to sell.


damn you must be busy all day on Ebay correcting everyone spelling 

you cant fix stupid, and you cant stop it either. They will win by sheer numbers. Its like "never get involved in a land war in Asia"


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Megan Berry said:


> The designer dogs now are little more than fads and fashion accessories, created by crossing two already estabolished breeds for a quick buck.


The first Labradoodles were bred to be service dogs. Not sure about every doodle bred after that point, though.


----------



## Megan Berry (Jul 19, 2010)

Jackie Lockard said:


> The first Labradoodles were bred to be service dogs. Not sure about every doodle bred after that point, though.


now that's cool! I didn't know that, but I'm glad I do now!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jackie Lockard said:


> The first Labradoodles were bred to be service dogs. Not sure about every doodle bred after that point, though.


 
They were also bred so as to be suitable for those allergy sufferers, on account they do not shed apparently.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> They were also bred so as to be suitable for those allergy sufferers, on account they do not shed apparently.


Some of them don't shed, and some of them shed like labs. First gen. crosses it's hard to tell.

As for the spelling on that ad? We have regular members that aren't the best spellers either (and I don't mean tools like hukd on fonikz guy) - who cares?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I've come across quite a few labradoodles, they're quite _fashionable _here too. They do tend to vary in type although most I have come across seem more standard poodle in type, with a lot of personality. 

It's interesting the way owners delight in informing you they were bred specifically as service dogs 
suited particularly to those people with an allergy. And yet, I've never met an owner with service needs or an allergy yet!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Some of them don't shed, and some of them shed like labs. First gen. crosses it's hard to tell.


Well feck me, it's Dr Campbell! :-D


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Well feck me, it's Dr Campbell! :-D


Hardly, I read a lot of articles on them on another forum  I think the Aussies are getting consistent coats now, but the "I stuck foo-foo the poodle with Harry the lab next door" crosses still can shed.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Hardly, I read a lot of articles on them on another forum  I think the Aussies are getting consistent coats now, but the "I stuck foo-foo the poodle with Harry the lab next door" crosses still can shed.


 
But have you actually even seen one yet ? :-D

No answer required. :-D


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

No, why would I have one? I don't have allergies and don't care about shedding. I have met a few but they were all clipped. 
http://www.goldendoodles.com/faqs/labradoodle_faq.htm

Personally? I think they're freaking ugly.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Some of them don't shed, and some of them shed like labs. First gen. crosses it's hard to tell.
> 
> As for the spelling on that ad? We have regular members that aren't the best spellers either (and I don't mean tools like hukd on fonikz guy) - who cares?


Pretty sure even the regulars here know how to spell the name of their own breed. I just flat out wouldn't take the ad seriously and part of the reason for that is the misspellings, particularly the misspelling of the name of the breed of dog the yahoo is trying to sell. I don't find it earthshaking that yet another jackass who most likely is clueless is trying to sell a dog as a PPD that most likely isn't, and I don't think flagging the ad is going to bring about any change either. People are going to do what they are going to do. You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> It's interesting the way owners delight in informing you they were bred specifically as service dogs suited particularly to those people with an allergy. And yet, I've never met an owner with service needs or an allergy yet!


It's interesting that you assume I'm an owner.

How many Rott owners do you know that drive cattle into town? How many Dobermann owners do you know that go door-to-door collecting taxes?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Jackie Lockard said:


> It's interesting that you assume I'm an owner.
> 
> How many Rott owners do you know that drive cattle into town? How many Dobermann owners do you know that go door-to-door collecting taxes?


It's interesting you assumed I assumed you were an owner. I was speaking from direct, personal experience of owners I had met.

As for knowing any Rott owners that drive cattle into town, Dobes collecting taxes, bulldogs tenderising meat en route to market......none. However, they weren't exactly breeds developed in the 1990's or so were they ?

Relax


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jackie Lockard said:


> How many Dobermann owners do you know that go door-to-door collecting taxes?


Jackie,

When I tried to go door to door collecting taxes with my Dobermanns someone called the police


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Jackie,
> 
> When I tried to go door to door collecting taxes with my Dobermanns someone called the police


Was that because he was wearing an electrified sharpened prong with the taser option, complete with Lou speed dial ? :lol:


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Jackie,
> 
> When I tried to go door to door collecting taxes with my Dobermanns someone called the police


DOH! :-#


I was the only one that referenced doodles being used as SDs. Personally I've never met a doodle owner smart enough to figure out where their "breed" came from.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> Was that because he was wearing an electrified sharpened prong with the taser option, complete with Lou speed dial ? :lol:


Maggie, 
That collar is only for my GSD Gwrgenau.
I don't have Lou on speed dial. If the occasion requires it? I go into a trance and channel the spirit of Lou Castle. lol


----------

